# Kribensis mother pairs up with fry later on??



## Murazaki (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello Guys,

im new to the forum so hello to everybody =) Been in to fish keeping for about a year now so i guess still a noob.

I had a breeding pair of Kribs, in a heavy planted 4ft/50g they usually eat the eggs/fry..but one happy day they decided to raise them..
The kribs started defending the fry all normal stuff, after 2-3 weeks the father died.. i guess to much stress hunting the clown loaches?!.. 
the krib looked like having dropsy and pop eye not sure.. anyway he is gone now

My question:
The lady is now the only adult krib with 30+ fry in the tank, 
should i get her a new partner or would the lady pair up with one of the fry in a few months time? im not in a rush for more fry...
She stopped defending the fry now and all is quiet now.

Im just not sure what would make her happier, does she need to breed regular to be happy?
could i leave a few fry to grow up in the tank and she might pair up latter on with one male of her own fry? possible?
or just sell all fry and get an adult male?

Thank you very much for your time


----------



## Brainskin (Mar 6, 2013)

She will pair up with a male at some point. She won't care whether it was her son. However, others could pair up with each other, too. Obviously, this isn't a great way to get genetic diversity, but then if you get a new Krib from the same store, odds are they're from the same breeder and could quite possibly be related anyway. I find Kribs, once they start breeding, only seem to stop when the tank gets crowded enough. They love occasional live food to get the mating process going, and once a male and female gets all bright pink in the abdomen, the mating rituals are going to happen. The shimmies are always interesting.

I'd be happy to pass along some new blood Kribs to you (I have more than I know what to do with) , but you're a bit of a distance away from the SE USA! Good luck.


----------

